# PSE Supra speeds



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

slow lol slow

mine is not the max 29.5 draw, 59.4 lbs 294 fps slow lol


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

My Supra max is 28 1/2 , 62lbs shooting Gold Tip x cutter pros weighing 365g at 294 fps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone else??


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

27" @ 59# 340 gr. arrow.......279 fps


----------



## WCAStealthLX (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a 2012 supra ME and at 28.375 I get 312 at 59.75 with a 313gr arrow.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I was being sarcastic, trying to be funny with my slow statement I love this bow!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Sorry. My arms are long.

64#, 30" , 444 grains at 288 fps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Tony what do you shoot for FITA?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Chase Hatcher said:


> Tony what do you shoot for FITA?


Playing with an Exxus today and a ring on my lens.










59.5# Dominator Pro. 30" 

411 grain 340 Velocity Pro @ 269 fps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Good looking bow I like what you did with your peep. It helps me out a lot with glare. Ill be seeing you quite a bit this coming year, Im going to learn how to shoot FITA maybe even get JD to come with me.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I have my peep shrink tubed as well and it has it's ups and downs. You can still catch glare off the bottom side of the tube in certain lighting conditions but it keeps the string glare away. lol


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

mine is 28 1/2" draw 58lbs with a 343 grain arrow at 289fps


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

26" draw, 58 lbs, 305 grain arrow, approximately 273 fps


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

I have never had a PSE before I shot on at cullman right now I shoot a hoyt pce with the GTX cam and its slow set up at 27.5 at 50 lbs with 312g arrow speed is 257 think the PSE will be faster??


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> I have never had a PSE before I shot on at cullman right now I shoot a hoyt pce with the GTX cam and its slow set up at 27.5 at 50 lbs with 312g arrow speed is 257 think the PSE will be faster??


Supra or Phenom will be WAY faster. Dominator or D3D will be quite a bit faster. The PCE/GTX isn't a fast bow by any means.


----------



## NC ladyarcher (Jan 26, 2009)

imho, the pse supra is by far the best bow out there for the $

This is an honest statement...I am in no way sponsored by pse....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Luv2shoot3D said:


> I have never had a PSE before I shot on at cullman right now I shoot a hoyt pce with the GTX cam and its slow set up at 27.5 at 50 lbs with 312g arrow speed is 257 think the PSE will be faster??


It will be a good bit faster. Possibly pushing 275 fps. It would be easy to build a much lighter Carbon Express CXL arrow.

My father shoots a lighter arrow with a bit less draw weight and draw length (27.25"?) and he's getting about 280 fps out of his Supra ME.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

NC ladyarcher said:


> imho, the pse supra is by far the best bow out there for the $
> 
> This is an honest statement...I am in no way sponsored by pse....



I agree 100% I absolutely love the 2 I have.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

My wife and I are going to try one this comming year the sad thing is almost buy two of the PSE bow for what my hoyt cost and the hoyt didn't make me shoot any better lol


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

2012 Supra ME, 59.6# at 28 1/16" draw, shooting 372 grain ProTour 420s at 273.2 fps


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Supra is the finest bow I have shot in a long time....and I've shot a few!!!ukey: Supra ME 59.6 lbs 29 in draw 306 gr. Lightspeed 311 fps


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

50#,29" draw,285gn ---------297 fps---great shooting bows


----------

